

Microsoft's SideSight: Something Apple Should Watch - ashishk
http://www.gearlog.com/2008/10/microsofts_sidesight_something.php

======
kyle-burton
The only quirk I see, as opposed to multi-touch (iPhone) is that you'd have to
set this device down or hold it in very awkward ways. If you're at a desk
that's fine, but it'd lead to precarious situations with not holding on very
securely to your device.

~~~
markbao
Agreed. I know it's a Microsoft research project, but playing devil's
advocate:

What's the point of a _mobile_ device again?

Oh, right. :)

~~~
ram1024
well here's what i see with the tech, forward about 5 years.

mobile PC eyewear. you're walking around doing whatever it is you want to do,
and to access your PC systems reach out in front of you and make gestures. the
IR emitted from the glasses reflects and takes note of your hand/finger
positions and interprets your actions as interface operations.

far-fetched? maybe i watch too much power rangers

------
snorkel
Neat but I can't imagine what useful features would require me to wave my
fingers around the phone instead of touching the screen.

